# Suche Mainboard Treiber für M825 v.7.2a



## Flame (22. November 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab ein Problem. So ist das, wenn man seine Hardware nicht selber zusammenstellt. Man hat nen haufen Dreck vor sich, bei dem man nicht weiß, was es ist bzw. was es wirklich ist.
Vor mir steht ein Problemfall, den es damals zu nem Handyvertrag dazu gab. Ich möchte das Gerät nicht als PC bezeichnen. Eher als Krücke.

Ich bin nun seit Tagen am Suchen. Leider vergebens. Jeder weiß, das es das Board gibt, aber kein Hersteller bekennt sich dazu.
Es handelt sich laut SiSoft Sandra um ein:
ECS M825VXX 3.1
Laut Boardaufschrift um ein:
M825 V7.2A

Mehr steht da nicht drauf. Ausser fett: *PCCHIPS*
Der Chipsatz: VIA VT8235 (scheint die Southbridgebezeichnung zu sein)
Das Board hat ein AMI Bios: 07.00T Date: 04/02/01
Beim booten unten links steht folgendes:
62-1212-01131-00101111-040201-Via_K7

Alles gut und schön.
Aber ich finde weder Treiber, noch ein Handbuch o.ä. im Netz.
Wer hat was dazu gefunden, bzw kann helfen?
Mein Bruder hat XP drauf gehabt. Irgendwas installiert und nun kommt beim booten immer die Win Fehlermeldung:

Stop:
0X0000007B (0XFD583640, 0XC0000034, 0X00000000, 0X00000000)

Weder chkdsk /f noch fixmbr noch fixboot haben was gebracht.
Wir müssen aber wieder das System zum laufen bringen. INCL. alter Daten und Einstellungen!

Hat jemand nen Tipp?

MfG
Daniel


----------

